# 2013 Specialized Tarmac Comp Upgrade - need help - noob alert



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

*2013 Specialized Tarmac Mid Compact Upgrade - need help - noob alert*

I started riding this year and am having a great time. I would like to put some upgrades on my bike. I know I don't NEED to, but I want to 
Right now Vuelta Corsa SLR wheels top my list in my upgrade path, probably with some mich pro4 tires. I have no idea what to do with the rest of the bike though. I would like to do a part here and there when I find stuff on sale, but I don't know what's compatible with what, so I was hoping to get some advice from more knowledgeable people here. Seems like Ultegra type stuff might be a good fit for price/performance, though I'm totally open to suggestions. I'm hoping to wear out my Sora and Axis stuff ASAP 

Thanks


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm going to reply with what everybody should say…ride your bike and be happy, it's a great stock setup. There's little you're going to do with the bike to make it that much better than it is right now.

Now…

With that out of the way, I too am a gear-geek and love to upgrade my stuff. I have a 2012 Tarmac 105 and have upgraded the following things for the following "reasons":

Handlebars - Ritchey EVO Curve (the stockers weren't shaped right and too thin for my tastes)

Seatpost- S-Works CG-R (I never like the stock seat post and wanted more dampening on the rear, if it can quite dow the ride of a SL4 Roubaix, it can for my Tarmac)

Seat - Romin EVO Pro (I want a more sloped nose than the stock Romin. I got the pro on clearance and…well…it looks great in their "team" color)

Cassette- Ultegra 12-30 (wanted that over the stock 105 11-28…rarely use 11, wanted bigger than a 28 for climbing)

Chain- Ultegra (When I replaced the rear cassette I figured "what the hell" and got an Ultegra chain. Stocker was a Tiagra)

Chainrings- Praxis (Stock FSA chainrings were crap…had an odd vibration to them and shifted poorly…the Praxis fixed that 100%+)

Wheels- ROL Race SL (Stock Fulcrums were ok but very heavy (1900g+) and had a lousy machined braking surface. The 23mm wide ROL's are super comfortable to ride and handle superbly.)

Tires- Mich Pro 4 SC (Love these tires, far better than stock)


So…have these made me a better rider? Not really. I will say that save the chain/cassette…all have made significant improvements in areas I found lacking. I've had to drop some $$, but I'm pretty darn happy with my setup. I will add I have yet to take the road with the CG-R/Romin EVO combo yet…it has literally been snow/ice and extremely cold temps here in Illinois for weeks. If what I've read about it is true…I'm expecting good things from it.

Looking over your bike stats…I'd say you'd probably benefit most from a good set of wheels/tires and a better chainring set (yes, my FSA was that bad…not the crank, just the chainrings). Those two improvements made a huge difference.

In the "whatever" category…a matching cassette/chain/front derailleur to match the rest of your Ultegra set. That's splitting hairs though…like I said, I saw zero differences between he 105 cassette/Tiagra chain and the Ultegra cassette/Ultegra chain I now run.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Wheels are definitely worth the upgrade but I'd go with a wide wheel (23-25mm external rim width) and make sure it's 11sp compatible. Since you're riding Sora I'd jump on the Ultegra 6800 group set deals when they pop up for $600-700 from the UK suppliers. You need an 11sp compatible (rear) wheel before you can install an 11sp group set.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Tires - conti 4000s
Computer - garmin 510 can wireless upload to strava etc
Wheels - wide. Carbon looks way better
Grouppo - di2. 
Crank- specialized
Power meter - I am a quarq guy 
Bibs - assos they are the best. I own all the others these are choice
Find a used brake set as axis are crappy
Or just ride it and put the cash in another piggyback for the inevitable upgradeitis that hits this house every 2 years


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Typetwelve,
Thanks for your input! I think the two biggest improvements I could make are the wheels and the rear cog. I don't have a hilly area to ride around here, but there are times I wish I could down shift one more time - I'm a little conflicted on this one. I also think at times I just need to keep riding and get stronger , but an 11-28 is interesting to me. Interesting to read your comments on the chain rings, I hadn't thought of this. Overall the bike seems to function good, so maybe the FSA gossamer stuff is OK?


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunbar said:


> Wheels are definitely worth the upgrade but I'd go with a wide wheel (23-25mm external rim width) and make sure it's 11sp compatible. Since you're riding Sora I'd jump on the Ultegra 6800 group set deals when they pop up for $600-700 from the UK suppliers. You need an 11sp compatible (rear) wheel before you can install an 11sp group set.


Dunbar, I hadn't really given much thought to the wheel width? Is this mostly something that helps cornering or general riding? I'm not even sure what my current rim width is... I usually slow down quite a bit to corner as I'm afraid of wiping out - I'm too old to be doing that!
I take it the Ultegra 6800 is 11 sp and the 6700 is 10 sp? I don't know if I would HAVE to have 11 sp, though a 10 sp with one bigger gear in the back interests me. Any other pros and cons to 11/10 sp setups? I didn't know the wheels were different!
So what all comes with a $650 group set deal?


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks lopott - wide wheels again... hmmm... I'm seeing a pattern starting here.
Mich pro4 or conti 4000s will be mine one day! Probably whichever has a better deal at the time. I've heard tires can actually make a difference in speed?
Bibs - I'm not that advanced yet... lol Mostly wearing baggy shorts...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Dunbar, I hadn't really given much thought to the wheel width? Is this mostly something that helps cornering or general riding?


Yes, it's supposed to improve cornering and they allow you to run ~10psi less in the tires. I'm getting some for x-mas but haven't installed them yet. Replacing the stock Axis wheels with lighter wheels will be easier to spin up. 



> I take it the Ultegra 6800 is 11 sp and the 6700 is 10 sp? I don't know if I would HAVE to have 11 sp, though a 10 sp with one bigger gear in the back interests me. Any other pros and cons to 11/10 sp setups? I didn't know the wheels were different!
> So what all comes with a $650 group set deal?


$650 comes with everything. The 11th cog isn't necessarily all that important IMO but the latest 11sp Ultegra shifts better than 6700 and it costs about the same so I'd go with 6800. The only real con with 11sp is the chains need to be replaced a little sooner (every ~3000 vs. 4000 miles.)


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm looking forward to wearing something out!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

My current wheels say 622x14 on the side, I assume the 14 is the wheel width?


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Typetwelve,
> Thanks for your input! I think the two biggest improvements I could make are the wheels and the rear cog. I don't have a hilly area to ride around here, but there are times I wish I could down shift one more time - I'm a little conflicted on this one. I also think at times I just need to keep riding and get stronger , but an 11-28 is interesting to me. Interesting to read your comments on the chain rings, I hadn't thought of this. Overall the bike seems to function good, so maybe the FSA gossamer stuff is OK?


To clear things up…which bike do you own?

'13 comp (Ultegra)
Specialized Bicycle Components

'13 compact (Sora)
Specialized Bicycle Components

If I read your bike specs correctly (the "comp" model), you're running 10sp Ultegra. Figuring Shimano is moving away form a 10sp in the level, the getting is good on components. Here's a link to a PBK 12-30 rear cassette:

Shimano Ultegra CS-6700 Bicycle Cassette - 10 Speed Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com

Even at $50…that's a great deal on a nice cassette. Stack in a coupon and you can get it down to $40-45 for a cassette that was $80-100 just 6 months ago. Even if you don't immediately use it, I'd buy one for a rainy day as you will wear your stocker out eventually.

Chains…it seems PBK is sold out of Ultegra chains, I just bought a spare last month to chuck in a drawer…got it for $25. Here's what they have left:

105 10sp:
Shimano 105 CN-5701 Bicycle Chain - 10 Speed Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com

Dura Ace 10sp:
Shimano Dura-Ace CN-7901 Bicycle Chain - 10 Speed Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com

$38 for that Dura Ace chain is a freaking steal…they won't be around forever at that price.

Concerning the cassette, I have some really steep and short hills in my area. I try to stay seated but a few are just too much for me with grades in excess of 16% average and topping at over 30%+ grade. If I want to stay seated, going to a 30 in the rear will help.

On to wheels…I doubt your wheels are 14mm wide. I'm not saying its impossible but my stock Fulcrums came in at 20mm wide. I have a training wheel that is 19mm, my Fulcrums that are 20mm and my ROLs that are 23mm.

Just like going to a wider wheel on a car with less sidewall flex, having a 23mm tire on a 23mm wheel removes the "lightbulb" profile and stretches the tire out a bit. That removes sidewall flex quite a bit. It won't provide a plush ride, but it will handle better. By going to a 23mm wide wheel, you could go to a 25mm tire for a softer ride (or larger if you want).

I ran the Conti 4000s tires and while I found them to be good…I much prefer the Pro 4. This is personal opinion, your milage may vary.

Lastly…crank.

I know many hammer the FSA stuff but my Gossamer is fine…if you have a SL-K you're even better off. I do find their chainrings to suck though…even on the SL-K model. No matter how hard I would try, I couldn't get the front chainring shifts down and was blaming it on my 105 setup. Once I swapped to Praxis and dialed it in…POOF! Problem solved. Junky FSA rings now live in a drawer...


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Sora and axis stuff.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I can't find the axis 1.0 width specified on the web. 
Could I use a 12-30 or 11-28 10 sp Ultegra cassette with my 9 sp sora stuff? Just not use one of the gears? How do I know if my derailleur will be OK or my chain is the right length for bigger sprockets? Does it matter?
can I use any 105/ultegra/dura ace chain on my sora 9 sp setup, possibly converting to a 10 sp later?

thank you all for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Sora and axis stuff.





SpeedNeeder said:


> I can't find the axis 1.0 width specified on the web.
> Could I use a 12-30 or 11-28 10 sp Ultegra cassette with my 9 sp sora stuff? Just not use one of the gears? How do I know if my derailleur will be OK or my chain is the right length for bigger sprockets? Does it matter?
> can I use any 105/ultegra/dura ace chain on my sora 9 sp setup, possibly converting to a 10 sp later?
> 
> thank you all for your comments and suggestions.


Crap…sorry…you and I weren't on the same page.

OK…so you have a 9 speed setup. No, a 10 speed cassette (and chain) will not work with what you have (neither will the rear hubs or shifters for that matter). Do not attempt to buy a 10spd and pull a gear…that's a "no-no".

Alright…where to start. Wheels still could use replaced but take in mind you need a 9 speed hub for now…NOT a 10 speed (or 11). I don't know if you can run a 10 or 11 speed hub with a spacer, that's something to ask the wheel experts (which I am not). If you can't…I wouldn't waste your $$ on a 9spd setup only to eventually replace it with a 10 or 11 speed. 

I'm not a fan of the Riva saddle either…but that's just me (Personally, I like the Romin). If you have no comfort issues though…I would leave it be. You have the same crank as I do…and yes, the stock rings suck…you may want to replace them (Like I said…I think the crank is smooth though, I have no beef with it.). You and I are also riding the same frame (8r SL2)…love it as well.

You want my advice? (and take it for what it is). Buy a setup like this:

shimano+105+groupset+double* | Chain Reaction Cycles

Fire-sell the crank for $100.

Buy this:

53/39t "Clover" BLACK

(some may hammer me for that one…you can also keep the 105 crank, buy a BB conversion for $75-100 and use it, sell the FSA).

…and get some new wheels…like I said, I like ROL but there are plenty of good value wheels in the under $1K range (Boyd, ROL, FLO, etc).


Personally, I have found my 105 5700 group to be great. It has been very reliable and it shifts well…I have zero complaints. By what I understand, there is little difference between the 10sp Ultegra and 105…but that's by what I've heard/read. If I had to dish out advice, I'd say get a complete 105 setup and be happy.

Sorry about the other advice, I thought you had the Ultegra setup.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty sure the wheel/hub is good for 8/9/10 sp Shimano stuff?
On the rear cassette - could I use a 10 sp Ultegra cassette, leave all the gears on, just only use 9 of them with my sora shifters and derailleurs?
what makes it 9 or 10 sp - the levers, the derailleur, or both? Is ther any interchangeability between sora and ultegra (or 105 stuff). 
I'm still very new to cycling, but I test road at least a dozen bikes before getting the Tarmac, and it was for the frame. No regrets yet! I knew when I bought if I stuck to it I would want and be able to upgrade the stuff bolted to the frame.
im not upgrading to be a racer, it's just fun to do. Lighter is cool


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey SpeedNeeder - in regards to your wheels measuring as 622x14, the 14 refers to the internal rim width, not the external. This means that from the inside edge of the bead hook to the other, it measures 14mm. So more likely than not, your wheels probably have an external width of 19mm.

In regards to the 9-speed, I'm not too experienced in this, as I went straight for the 10-speed stuff, but I think it'd be best to stick with 9-speed components for now - including chain, cassette, etc. However, being that you're at 9-speed, you can very easily swap out the parts to 10-speed should you decide to upgrade. I just wouldn't recommend combining 9-speed and 10-speed parts, and unless you plan to race, 9-speed should be just fine for your needs.

For chainrings, I can't say b/c my bike came stock with the 105 5750 crankset (the compact 50-34 gearing of the regular 5700 crankset). Though I've heard great things about Praxis chainrings, and will probably upgrade to a 52-36 setup from them later on.

For wheels, I can recommend Pacenti SL23 rims, as I own a wheelset with these rims. I got my wheelset from here. Brent and Cathy are excellent in what they do, and I've never had problems with the wheels either. The quality compares to wheels easily costing twice as much. I'm not a spokesperson, just someone very satisfied with their wheels.

For tires, I currently use Continential Grand Prix 4000S and couldn't be happier. I run the 23mm width, but due to how wide the Pacenti SL23's are (18mm inner width, 24mm outer), the tires actually balloon to more about 25 or 26mm in width, and the sidewalls are nearly flush with the braking surface. Makes for a super comfy ride, and diving into corners, especially descents, is so much fun!

For the brakeset, try just changing the brakepads before changing the actual calipers. I thought my stock brakes were so-so until I switched to KoolStop Salmon pads, which significantly improved my braking modulation and power, without breaking the bank and having to take the time to switch calipers.

Finally for bibs, I can recommend the dhb Aeron Race. As a guy who started out using denim shorts, the upgrade to bibs was amazing, haha. You definitely don't need to run bibs, but if you plan on riding farther and longer, I'd definitely go for bibs. I also use and recommend bibs from Voler.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

If your asking about kit...I really like Castelli bibs/jerseys Giro helmets and Sidi Shoes.

Castelli isn't for everyone though. I'm 6' 170lbs so I have to wear a L bib and XL jersey (I'm a M bib and L jersey in other brands). Their stuff runs really small but the fit/finish is amazing and their chamois is superb. For example, my 6' 2" 250 lb cousin cannot fit in any of their stuff. Their stuff isn't cheap, I suggest you buy it on clearance. Chainlove, competitive cyclist, arts cyclery...a few of the places I've got incredible deals on Castelli stuff.

I finally splurged on a set of Sidi Wires (clearance for $375)...the fit and finish is amazing if you have the right feet for it. My feet are flat and narrow so they fit me fine.

I got my Giro Aeon for $149 on clearance as well...amazingly light and comfortable. A good deal at $150.

Kit is seriously personal though...these are simply what I've found that fits me well.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Pretty sure the wheel/hub is good for 8/9/10 sp Shimano stuff?
> On the rear cassette - could I use a 10 sp Ultegra cassette, leave all the gears on, just only use 9 of them with my sora shifters and derailleurs?
> what makes it 9 or 10 sp - the levers, the derailleur, or both? Is ther any interchangeability between sora and ultegra (or 105 stuff).
> I'm still very new to cycling, but I test road at least a dozen bikes before getting the Tarmac, and it was for the frame. No regrets yet! I knew when I bought if I stuck to it I would want and be able to upgrade the stuff bolted to the frame.
> im not upgrading to be a racer, it's just fun to do. Lighter is cool


The Tarmac SL2 frame is a great frame...it love riding mine, it is the best bike I've even ridden.

Shimano uses a "trickle down" technology with their group sets. Sora<Tiagra<105<Ultegra<Dura Ace. What is Sora today, used to be Tiagra. What is the current 105 used to be Ultegra...and so on...

I'm sure I will be corrected if I say this but the "swapability" of the sets look like this:

-Sora(9sp). 

-Tiagra/105/Ultegra (10sp)/Dura Ace (10sp). 

-Ultegra (11sp)/Dura Ace (11sp).

So...no, your Sora kit won't mix with current 105 or Ultegra.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Kodiak21 said:


> For wheels, I can recommend Pacenti SL23 rims, as I own a wheelset with these rims. I got my wheelset from here. Brent and Cathy are excellent in what they do, and I've never had problems with the wheels either. The quality compares to wheels easily costing twice as much. I'm not a spokesperson, just someone very satisfied with their wheels.
> 
> For tires, I currently use Continential Grand Prix 4000S and couldn't be happier. I run the 23mm width, but due to how wide the Pacenti SL23's are (18mm inner width, 24mm outer), the tires actually balloon to more about 25 or 26mm in width, and the sidewalls are nearly flush with the braking surface. Makes for a super comfy ride, and diving into corners, especially descents, is so much fun!


ive heard about those rims before, I recall them being hard to mount tires on? Those are about twice the cost of the corsa slr's but maybe they are worth it. I will do more research.


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> ive heard about those rims before, I recall them being hard to mount tires on? Those are about twice the cost of the corsa slr's but maybe they are worth it. I will do more research.


They are actually quite a bugger to mount tires on, I will agree - even with Stan's rim tape, which is pretty thin, I had a hell of a time trying to even get the first bead on. However, the tires were still brand spankin new, and I'm pretty sure that after having put in a couple thousand miles on them, they should now be way easier to handle.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Another (wide) wheel option is the Kinlin XC279. I just bought a set from HOOPS Wheels with a Powertap G3 power meter rear hub and White Industries T11 front hub. They have wheel sets with non-bladed spokes that start at ~$400. For some reason their website doesn't show that option for the Pacenti SL23 but I think it's because they just updated the site. You can always e-mail them and ask.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Typetwelve said:


> Crap…sorry…you and I weren't on the same page.
> 
> 
> You want my advice? (and take it for what it is). Buy a setup like this:
> ...


My recommendations:
If you are on a budget and don't want to break the bank... Upgrade to wider tires (700x25) first, light & wide rimmed wheelset next, and then the components. Other things to consider would be changing the saddle if it is giving you discomfort.
I'd also go w/ a compact set-up (50x34 crankset) since your concerned w/ climbing. Buy the groupset at Probikekit and save ~$120 over the chainreaction price. Add the coupon code - HELLOUS15 for 15% off and final price of $417.25
Shimano 105 5750 Compact Bicycle Groupset in a Box Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com
For tires, the best I've found are the Vittoria Open Corsa CX. I'd recommend the 700x25 for a cushier ride. Add them to the Probikekit buy and save another 15%. $81.34 for the pair.
2013 Vittoria Open Corsa CX Clincher Road Tyre Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit.com
For an inexpensive wide (26 mm deep 22 mm wide) & light (1440gm/pair) wheelset option look at the Neuvation RK 400 wheels. Got a pair myself w/ an additional 20% off during the Black Friday sale. They are very nice so far and mounting tires were a breeze. Current price is $395.
Neuvation RK 400 Road Set 1440 Gr - www.neuvationcycling.com
Add the Praxis 50/34T chainrings upgrade and you'd be all in at a little over a grand...
53/39t "Clover" BLACK


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the input!
Current plan is exactly what you are describing - tires and wheels first - there are some great sales on tires right now. 
Looking at the Neuvation RK500's and the Hoop's Pacenti SL23 build for wheels. 
I need to do some more study on the group sets to know if 105/ultegra/dura ace is the target condition. I know the biggest difference will be having another gear and the other differences minor, but I am a little bit of a gear geek, and I do find as I get older sometimes the small differences are ones I appreciate most. 
I wouldn't say I am concerned about hills, lol, still pretty new and slow at them.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Thanks for the input!
> Current plan is exactly what you are describing - tires and wheels first - there are some great sales on tires right now.
> Looking at the Neuvation RK500's and the Hoop's Pacenti SL23 build for wheels.
> I need to do some more study on the group sets to know if 105/ultegra/dura ace is the target condition. I know the biggest difference will be having another gear and the other differences minor, but I am a little bit of a gear geek, and I do find as I get older sometimes the small differences are ones I appreciate most.
> I wouldn't say I am concerned about hills, lol, still pretty new and slow at them.


When it comes to group sets...here's what I've read/seen/been told

5700 105 pretty much = 6700 Ultegra. By what I understand, functionality is almost identical, the fit/finish of the Ultegra is a bit nicer and there is a small weight savings. Most have told me repeatedly it's not worth the $$ to make that swap. Dura Ace 7900 is supposed to be really nice but is still not very cheap even though it's being cleared out.

Now...the 6800 11 speed Ultegra and DA 9000 are supposed to be closer in terms of functionality. I've read tons of good things about the 6800. I'm sure the 9000 is nice...but it is pretty darn expensive. I'm sure there will be an 11 speed 105 here eventually...perhaps a 5800 or whatever.

Honestly...like some here have said...I'd get some tires/wheels and possibly a different saddle and ride the heck out of the thing. Good kit (bibs/jersey/helmet/shoes) will set you back quite a bit...but will make a big difference on your ride quality (far more than what a new group set will in my opinion). Get a good kit and put down the miles.

If I were you I'd wait...the 6800 seems like a real winner and will be cheaper to get 12-16 months from now. Ride what you have and upgrade that later.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I find it interesting - just interesting and nothing more that I have 2 Tarmac's. One is a 2010 and weighs 16.5 lbs with pedals and all else and the other is 18 exactly. Both have the same identical wheelset. I can get on one or the other and ride like a dang madman to the end of my neighborhood (very rural) and back and Strava the rides repeatedly. 45 minute ride with average pace about 18.8 (I am 59 years old).

There is no time advantage on the lighter bike. What befuzzles me completely is that I am so weight sensitive and the lighter bike feels so much better----- or is it that I think it feels better because I know its weight? And my fastest time ever is on the heavier Tarmac on a timed 67 mile ride I've done each year for the past 7-- 19.4 mph.

Just find it so interesting and completely counter intuitive.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

You're just crazy! 
18.8 is haulin butt. 
Lighter is better.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SpeedNeeder said:


> You're just crazy!
> 18.8 is haulin butt.
> *Lighter is better.*


If you're talking the rider, yes. But my experiences re: bike weight mirror dealraker's exactly. One bike weighs 19.2, the other, 16.4. My performance on both, exactly the same.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Every pound counts!


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I agree that every pound counts. 

Yet that 2005 eighteen pound Tarmac is the bike I've gotten my best results from doing the one timed event I do all year long. And what's more I bought it for $875.00 paying the asking price on craigslist. Ha!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Update:
I have invested in The Time Crunched Cyclist, some Michelin Pro4 tires, and some new wheels for my birthday (Pacenti SL23). 
I would invest in some warmer weather if I could!


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm considering putting on an ultegra 6800 group next month or so. 
What are your opinions on the bb? My bike shop says just use the 'cups', though part of me wonders if the praxis thingy would be better. 
My bike has started creaking when I pedal hard...


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you sure your bike is OSBB/BB30? If it's threaded you don't need to worry about the BB. You can replace it while you have the crank off for convenience. 

If your bike is OSBB I wouldn't recommend the cups. I went through 2 sets of Wheels Manufacturing adapters in 4k miles and both started creaking. I've had the Praxis adapter on my bike for about 1500 miles and so far so good. I need to get 4k miles on it before I declare victory over BB30 creak.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SpeedNeeder said:


> I'm considering putting on an ultegra 6800 group next month or so.
> What are your opinions on the bb? My bike shop says just use the 'cups', though part of me wonders if the praxis thingy would be better.
> My bike has started creaking when I pedal hard...


I'm not sure what you shop means by "use the cups", since they only accommodate the OE crankset which has a 30mm spindle (versus Shimano's 24mm spindle).

Assuming you'd go with Shimano's crankset, you have the option of going with Praxis system or wheels manufacturing adapters (link to chart below). 

Wheels Manufacturing Bottom Bracket Adapters

I'd go with Dunbar's suggestion, since the Praxis seems to be a more robust, solid design.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Dunbar, it's a 2013 tarmac sl2, and it says BB30 on the FSA gossamer crank, that's all I know!?
Thanks for your input. 

Pj, that's my thinking too. I do not want my bike to creak any more.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you have 9 speed now with new wheels will you have a problem going to 10 or 11 speed? I would recommend 11 speed but not 12-30 or anything like that if you don't have hills. I have a 12-25 and the ratios are so close together I always have the perfect gear. Did you get chamois shorts yet? are you using clip less? bike computer? there are a lot of things you can invest in when you are starting out. be careful though. if you really start to get into cycling you will have the urge to upgrade everything on your bike and then a little voice will say "how about a new bike?"


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi Donn,
yes
im thinking 11-28 with 36/52
yes
yes
yes
i have an MTB too, I'm sure I'll have another bike one day 

ive been riding close to a year and a half now, BP is down 15 points and I recently did a sprint tri with my son. The best money I have ever spent!

Thanks

ps I have a 172.5 crank now, thinking of trying 175 with the new setup


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> I'm not sure what you shop means by "use the cups", since they only accommodate the OE crankset which has a 30mm spindle (versus Shimano's 24mm spindle).


My shop referred to the basic Wheels Manufacturing adapters that ship with OSBB frames as "cups." These press into the BB30 bearings and allow you to run a Shimano crank.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dunbar said:


> My shop referred to the basic Wheels Manufacturing adapters that ship with OSBB frames as "cups." These press into the BB30 bearings and allow you to run a Shimano crank.


That's probably what the OP's shop meant, but I don't think it's a correct use of the term "cups". They're adapters that (as you say) accommodate Shimano cranksets.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I would invest in a cycling clinic to improve cornering skills before parts. If you were a golfer, would you get lessons or new clubs. If a tennis player, would you expect a new racquet to improve your enjoyment?


----------

